# Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?



## robbe07 (22. August 2010)

*Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Ich dachte mir, das man die PCGH Hardware nach langer Zeit mal wieder abonieren könnte. Als Prämie suchte ich mir den Thermalright Ultra-120 aus. Da auf ein neues System bei der Prämienbestellung umgestellt wurde, dachte ich, es hätte sich mit der Lieferbarkeit der Prämien doch verbessert. Denkste! Laut Aussage von "abo@computec.de" hier im Forum, würden nun bei Aboabschluß die Prämien angezeigt werden, die auch wirklich lieferbar sind. Zitat"Sie haben mit Sicherheit noch im alten Shopsystem bestellt - genau aus  dem Grund haben wir ein neues Shopsystem eingeführt. Es kann hier nur  bestellt werden, was auch wirklich lieferbar ist."
Ratet mal, was für einen Brief ich am Samstag in der Post zu liegen hatte?
Richtig! Prämie nicht lieferbar wegen blablabla. Suchen sie sich doch was andres Tolles aus. Na klar, was jetzt dort angeboten wird, ist in keinster Weise mit meiner gewünschten Prämie vergleichbar. Danke PCGH, hab hiermit nen alten- neuen Abbonenten und seit vielen Jahren treuen Leser verloren, der euch gerne weiterempfohlen hatte. Bis dann.


----------



## -Phoenix- (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Meine Prämienempfängerin hatte am Freitag auch einen solchen Brief im Briefkasten nur das ihre Prämie das Roccat Kave war. 
@Robbe schreib doch mal ne mail an computec@dpv.de .


----------



## robbe07 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Werd ich wohl auch tun. Aber ich rechne da nicht mit einer für beide Seiten zufriedenstellenden Lösung. Es wurde mir ja gleich im Brief mitgeteilt, das , falls  von den jetzt auswählbaren Prämien mir keine zusagt, ich von meinem Abovertrag zurücktreten kann.
Darin wird es vermutlich auch hinauslaufen.
Wie gesagt, schade eigendlich.


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Also das is doch arm, nur wegen der Prämie zu aboniern


----------



## robbe07 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Die Prämie gab mir den letzten Schubs, ein Abo abzuschließen. Sonst hol ich mir die Hefte nur sporadisch, wenn ich ein Thema wirklich interessant finde.
Was mich aber nervt, ist die Aussage: "...haben wir ein neues Shopsystem eingeführt. Es kann hier nur bestellt werden, was auch wirklich lieferbar ist."
Ich mag nicht gern verschaukelt werden und diese Aussage ist ja wohl als solches zu werten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Also das is doch arm, nur wegen der Prämie zu aboniern


wenn man aber was verspricht und groß anpreist, dann sollte man sich aber auch dran halten


----------



## GrossmeisterB (23. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Ich verstehe es auch nicht was da los ist - und hier im Forum scheint es echt NIEMANDEN zu interessieren - das wirft alles in allem ein nicht gerade positives Licht auf PCGH...


----------



## abo@computec.de (23. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*



robbe07 schrieb:


> Die Prämie gab mir den letzten Schubs, ein Abo abzuschließen. Sonst hol ich mir die Hefte nur sporadisch, wenn ich ein Thema wirklich interessant finde.
> Was mich aber nervt, ist die Aussage: "...haben wir ein neues Shopsystem eingeführt. Es kann hier nur bestellt werden, was auch wirklich lieferbar ist."
> Ich mag nicht gern verschaukelt werden und diese Aussage ist ja wohl als solches zu werten.



Hallo robbe07,
wie bereits per PN geschrieben, brauchen wir die Bestelldaten an abo@computec.de, damit wir der Sache nachgehen können und den wohl offensichtlich vorliegenden "Bug" zu analysieren. 

Sie können jedoch sicher sein, dass wir hier niemanden verschaukeln wollen und wirklich jeden ernst nehmen!


Abo-Service Computec


----------



## laliesagi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Hallo PCGH!
Leider ist bei mir  gestern auch ein Brief eingetroffen, das mein Abopremie nicht lieferbar wäre,obwohl letzte woche per e-mail die lieferung noch Bestätigt wurde.
Ich wollte erstmal Nocuta Cpu-Kühler,aber leider war nicht mehr in der Liste.
Daraufhin habe Ich den Thermalright Ultra-120 bestellt aus der Liste, aber jetzt diese Antwort.
Heute habe Ich mein Abo wiederrufen.Ich werde die Zetschrift spuradisch kaufen, je nach dem ob die Themen mir zusagen, oder nicht.
Hoffentlich klapt es in der Zukunft besser mit der Premien.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*



robbe07 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, das man die PCGH Hardware nach langer Zeit mal wieder abonieren könnte. Als Prämie suchte ich mir den Thermalright Ultra-120 aus. Da auf ein neues System bei der Prämienbestellung umgestellt wurde, dachte ich, es hätte sich mit der Lieferbarkeit der Prämien doch verbessert. Denkste! Laut Aussage von "abo@computec.de" hier im Forum, würden nun bei Aboabschluß die Prämien angezeigt werden, die auch wirklich lieferbar sind. Zitat"Sie haben mit Sicherheit noch im alten Shopsystem bestellt - genau aus  dem Grund haben wir ein neues Shopsystem eingeführt. Es kann hier nur  bestellt werden, was auch wirklich lieferbar ist."
> Ratet mal, was für einen Brief ich am Samstag in der Post zu liegen hatte?
> Richtig! Prämie nicht lieferbar wegen blablabla. Suchen sie sich doch was andres Tolles aus. Na klar, was jetzt dort angeboten wird, ist in keinster Weise mit meiner gewünschten Prämie vergleichbar. Danke PCGH, hab hiermit nen alten- neuen Abbonenten und seit vielen Jahren treuen Leser verloren, der euch gerne weiterempfohlen hatte. Bis dann.



Hi,

ich finde es sehr schade, dass hier erst Stimmung gemacht wird - und dann kommt kein Feedback auf unsere Bemühungen. Du wurdest per PN angeschrieben mit dem Angebot zur Hilfe.

Bis heute keine Reaktion. 



GrossmeisterB schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht was da los ist -  und hier im Forum scheint es echt NIEMANDEN zu interessieren - das  wirft alles in allem ein nicht gerade positives Licht auf  PCGH...



Jetzt sollten wir die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen. Wenn ein Posting am Sonntag (!) erstellt wird, kann man nicht damit rechnen, dass um 09:37 am Montag schon Leute daran arbeiten.


----------



## robbe07 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Keine Reaktion? Dann solltet ihr mal die interne Kommunikation verbessern! Habe noch am Montag bei Computec angerufen, dort mich mit einer freundlich Dame unterhalten. Das geschah kurz nach 17.00 Uhr. Die gute Frau erklärte mir, das heute niemand sich speziell um meine Belange kümmern könnte, da diejenigen schon Feierabend hätten. Ich hinterließ bei ihr dann meine Auftragsnummer, Festnetztel. und Handynummer sowie die Beschreibung des Problems. Sie teilte mir mit, das sie es weitergebe und sich amnächsten Tag jemand darum kümmere und ich zurückgerufen werde. Ist das kein Bemühen? Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir gerne meine Auftragsnummer per PM zusenden, dann  habt ihr sie das 2te mal.......
So Thilo, wo habe ich in meinem Post Stimmung gemacht? Ich habe nur meinen Unmut über eine definitiv falsche Aussage  von computec zu Thema Lieferbarkeit von Prämien geäussert. 
Wenn ihr mit negativen Feedback nicht umgehen könnt, so solltet ihr über einen andren Beruf nachdenken. Dies wird es nämlich in einem Forum und bei einer großen Firma immer geben, da nunmal Fehler passiern. Das stört mich ja auch nicht. Man kann nur nicht Dinge behaupten, die sich als nicht richtig beweisen. Ich bin hier ja nicht der Erste mit dem "Prämienproblem".


----------



## robbe07 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Nabend. Nach nun ein wenig Mailverkehr mit Thilo und Computec und einem netten Telefonat haben wir die Sache regeln können. Hier gab es wohl von beiden Seiten Mißverständnisse. Hierbei wurde mir auch mitgeteilt, das der Prämienshop in Sachen der Verfügbarkeit von Prämien überarbeitet wird. Das freut micht doch zu hören und man sieht, das hier mit Kritik sehr wohl konstruktiv umgegangen wird.
Nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle Beteiligten. Habt einen treuen Leser und nun wieder Abonenten zurück.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Danke fürs Feedback - es scheint wirklich so, dass das Thema Abo kein Nobrainer und dass es immer zwei Seiten der Medaille gibt.

Hauptsache ist, dass Du und andere Abonnenten zufrieden seid.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (1. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jetzt sollten wir die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen. Wenn ein Posting am Sonntag (!) erstellt wird, kann man nicht damit rechnen, dass um 09:37 am Montag schon Leute daran arbeiten.



Ist vielleicht nicht ganz deutlich, aber in dem Thema was ich dazu erstellt hatte, kam wochenlang (!!!!) keine Reaktion! Daher auch meine Aussage, das es hier niemanden zu interessieren scheint...


----------



## GrossmeisterB (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

16 Tage später...


----------



## Bääängel (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Hast es schinmal mit ner pn versucht?

Und bedenke, der nette Mitarbeiter vom aboshop kann natürlich jetzt nciht jeden Tag hier sein. Der hat noch wichtigeres zu tun, notfalls gibt es auch ncoh den E-mail und post und telefonverkehr.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Nö, ich hab ja kein persönliches Problem/Anliegen, geht mir (und vielen anderen) halt nur um die angesprochenen Dinge, und das scheint hier im Forum wirklich kaum jemanden zu interessieren, was ich sehr schade finde...


----------



## Akkuschrauber (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Also zum Thema Aboprämien kann ich auch ein schönes Liedchen singen.
Vor ca.2,5 Monaten ist mein Netzteil (Aboprämie) vereckt.
Ich also beim Service angerufen und nen Rücksendeaufkleber bekommen.
Am nächsten Tag losgeschickt.
Nach über einem Monat immer noch nix gehört, also mal angerufen.
"Ja, stimmt die haben sie ja an uns zurückgeschickt. Was damit passiert ist, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich frage mal beim Service nach und rufe sie zurück."
Tja, denkste.
Mehrere Wochen und zwei sehr verwirrende Briefe, in denen einmal die falsche Prämie genannt wurde und es beim zweiten dann hies, ihre Prämie ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Wtf??
Ich wollte die repariert haben. 5 Jahre Corsair Herstellergarantie und so.
Naja, ich also nochmal angerufen.
"Warum schicken sie des nicht einfach an den Hersteller und lassens den reparieren oder erstetzen??" 
"Ähhm..., ja also das weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich frag nochmal nach und rufe sie wieder zurück."
Wieder? Ja, sicher.
Eine Woche später meldet sich dann endlich mal jemand bei mir, der Ahnung zu haben schien.
"Ja, die von Computec haben jetzt doch noch irgendwo nen Erstatzgerät aufgetrieben. Ist sogar ein besseres als ihr Altes."
Zwei Tage später war das Neue da.
Warum nicht gleich so??
Warum muss man immer 10mal anrufen und nerven bis sich da mal was tut?

Naja und jetzt kann ich nach 2,5Monaten mal wieder meinen Gaming-PC einschalten. Auch was Tolles.

Soviel zum Thema Kundenservice.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

 Schade
Eigentlich bin ich schon seit geraumer Zeit am überlegen, PCGH zu abonnieren.
Jetzt warte ich lieber und schaue ob sich die Abo- und Prämiendebatte zum positiven entwickelt. Am besten für beide Parteien (PCGH und Abonnenten).
Auf irgendwelchen Stress habe ich nämlich keine Lust.
Da kaufe ich mir das PCGH während des Shoppens und lese es beim ersten Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*

Vielleicht machen die das ja Extra damit man nicht abboniert,
weil man zahlt ja weniger als wenn man sich die Ausgaben so kauft (NT für PCGH) und man kriegt eine (teure) Prämie (NT für PCGH) was dann teurer für PCGH kommt xD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Aboprämien kann ich auch ein schönes Liedchen singen.
> Vor ca.2,5 Monaten ist mein Netzteil (Aboprämie) vereckt.
> Ich also beim Service angerufen und nen Rücksendeaufkleber bekommen.
> Am nächsten Tag losgeschickt.
> ...



Hallo,

Um sicherzugehen, dass Du von Deiner Seite aus alles richtig gemacht hast: Wie genau hast Du das Netzteil zurückgeschickt und mit welchen Zusatzinfos?

Wir erleben es immer wieder, dass Abonnenten defekte Netzteile ohne Namen, Adresse usw. zurückschicken. Deshalb wird seit Neuestem auch ein Formblatt zur Rücksendemarke dazu gelegt, um das zu verhindern.

Grüße aus der Redaktion.


----------



## BikeRider (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist nur mit den Prämien los?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen die das ja Extra damit man nicht abboniert,
> weil man zahlt ja weniger als wenn man sich die Ausgaben so kauft (NT für


Der ist gut.
Das glaub ich wohl weniger.
Ich glaub schon, das bei PCGH alles getan und gemacht wird, damit jeder zufrieden ist, auch wenn es hier im Moment nicht so ausschaut.


----------

